# Hard to train



## M2kta

Hi I've had my cockapoo for 2 months 
Very playful and loving
Excited widdles all the time 
Finding it hard to train her any suggestions


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1

Do you mean potty/toilet training or generally? is she crate trained? remember to stay consistent - puppies need to pee a lot, take her outside after she wakes, has had food/drink and immediately after a play session (even a short one), lots and lots of praise when she does toilet outside.


----------



## Tinman

M2kta said:


> Hi I've had my cockapoo for 2 months
> Very playful and loving
> Excited widdles all the time
> Finding it hard to train her any suggestions
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Join a local puppy training class, this is great for them and you will get top tips on how to teach them good doggy manners. 
We'd like to see his picture? X


----------



## M2kta

Hi potty training when I got her breeder stated paper trained soon found out not
I'm at home all day so I do try my hardest , sometimes she does it on mat but mostly not she has long walks x3 a day and never does anything she waits till she is back to piddle where ever she wants! She will sit stay ! It's driving me insane but I'm keeping it up ! She is praised when she does am I doing anything wrong ! Sorry about the babble


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill

What age is your dog? If she's very young 3 long walks per day is far too much. 

With house training you really need to be taking the pup out every 40 minutes, ie don't give her the opportunity to have an accident. The combination of going outside, doing business and the amazing love/praise/treat will soon catch on and she will realise this is what she is supposed to do. The mantra is: ignore the mistakes, clean up thoroughly, praise (really exaggerated) the good and prevent opportunities for mistakes. 

It sometimes feels like you are getting nowhere but it does click and some take longer than others. 

Good luck and welcome, please tell us more about your pup.


----------



## Grove

They need some physical stimulation and some mental stimulation. It's possible that if your puppy is having too much physical exercise, she is too tired to learn. Cut some of the walks - there is a 5 minute per month in age guideline so if she is 4 months that should be about a 20 minute walk a day. Doing short training sessions throughout the day will help the learning sink in because she will be more alert and receptive to learning than one long training session where they can get tired and lose concentration.

I think with puppies everything is 'little and often' - like Ruth says, keep taking her out to give her toilet opportunities. When she goes outside, give lots of praise and a little piece if cheese or kibble which will help tell her she has done a good thing.

It's not uncommon to not be toilet trained at that age, but the key is consistency. As long as you are consistent with this they will all get there in the end


----------



## M2kta

She is 4 and a half months! She enjoys her walks and socks always pinching socks 
She is walked ten minutes after meals but still you can stay with her to do on puppy pads nothing go toilet and she has done it where ever she wants
We had a golden retriever before and was so easy but wanted a smaller dog as we have 3 children (4 including mitzee) but one has special needs and she is really a joy except her potty training! Thanks for all the replies




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

So I think it's easier to train going outside than paper/pee pad. I'm sure many do because of the need as they live in an apartment and such. But the distinction between inside and outside so much easier to understand for them than paper and not paper. Maybe you can create a potty box that has a different texture like artificial turf. The other reason thing I realized at that age with my two I needed to wait long enough for them to go. I know others are better at coming back in and crating if they don't go after a short time but since it was the two of them that method didn't work either. Being consistent is great advice. I know once I changed my thinking to accidents were my responsibility and no one's fault I was more consistent in their housebreaking. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grove

M2kta - sorry I misinterpreted about the training, I realise now you just mean toilet training

I think that lexi and beemer's mum is right and that going outside would be a much easier distinction for learning not to go in the house. Do you have an outside area you can take her to?


----------



## RuthMill

Lexi&Beemer said:


> So I think it's easier to train going outside than paper/pee pad. I'm sure many do because of the need as they live in an apartment and such. But the distinction between inside and outside so much easier to understand for them than paper and not paper. Maybe you can create a potty box that has a different texture like artificial turf. The other reason thing I realized at that age with my two I needed to wait long enough for them to go. I know others are better at coming back in and crating if they don't go after a short time but since it was the two of them that method didn't work either. Being consistent is great advice. I know once I changed my thinking to accidents were my responsibility and no one's fault I was more consistent in their housebreaking.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Definitely outside is the answer.


----------



## M2kta

Hi yes I do but I only put the pad there so if she does need to go it's there no matter how many times I take her out she still just goes in the house

I know it's going to be hard but just didn't realise how hard as our dog before when he was a puppy just went straight to pad and once allowed out never did in the house but mitzee will do it anywhere 
Thank you for all advice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grove

It might be best to get rid of the pads altogether and make it more black and white for her. This way she will learn to always hold it in the house and only go when you take her outside.

Do you use a crate with her?

The best thing to do is to use the times you know she is most likely to need to go and then just stay outside until she has been. This may mean waiting outside for a while but it will be worth it. 

We even kept a chart with the time of the last wee and poo so we knew when next to take our puppy out (time can fly by without you realising!) from this we noticed there were certain patterns of when he would go and we would know to take him out at these times


----------



## DB1

I didn't use pads inside during the day, just lots of trips outside and definitely after waking, playing, eating and drinking. Are you using a neutralising cleaning spray after she has been indoors? otherwise they always go back to that spot (sorry if you already said that and I missed it).


----------



## Milo moo

*Ditch the pads! Invest in a bell.*

I strongly agree on the puppy pad front, they only cause problems in the long run. 

I had the exact same problem with my boy. I had the pad inside for him just in case,however he took this as a toilet place instead of outside. 

Also at night he wouldn't ask to go out, so I left a pad in the spare room. Even when I removed the pad, he still linked that room to a toilet place. I would say it took him until 6 months to finally be able to hold in the night and he now goes 100% outdoors. 

I posted on here when he was around your girls age as I was also at the end of my tether with toilet training. I was recommended bell training, both on here and at our puppy class. I would highly recommend it. It has worked brilliantly and he now rings his bell whenever he needs to go out, although he does like to play on this when he wants to just go out to play 

Try a bell. I bought a big parrot one from our local Range shop for around £4. You hang it on your back door and each time you let her out, just ring it and use a word. I kept wee wees with Milo and it took him around 4 weeks to fully work it out. 

With hindsight I wish I hadn't used them at all and just started with taking him straight out in the garden. I've recently given this advice to a friend for her new puppy, it's worked a treat for them!!

Keep persevering, she will get there  I speak with experience!


----------



## Grove

Glad to hear Milo's toilet training has worked out Jess 

The bells are a great tip, we have also had success with this


----------



## M2kta

Think your right pads will have to go , just need to persevere ! Don't know if the bell will work though as we haven't go a back door just the front door and have to walk round, open plan down stairs so can't let her near front door and roam of the house till she is trained she in the kitchen as put a really large gate 
Just have to take her out after every drink and every meal 
Thanks for advice



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

